# Local glass shop for custom rimless tank?



## greennewbie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend a shop they have done business with for a rimless tank?

Dimensions are: 6" wide, 14" long, 2" high

It's basically a rectangular pan.

I want to make something similar to this :









But rectangular and longer to be used as a table centre piece.

Thanks in Advance


----------

